# [risolto] Intel Core i7: errori kernel, emerge fallisce

## Gr3yFox

Ciao a tutti. E' da un po' che non bazzico il forum, e purtroppo è per necessità se sono tornato. Come al solito, confido nella vostra pazienza  :Smile: 

Sto installando una bella gentoo nuova nuova su un pc altrettanto nuovo, che ho finito di montare la settimana scorsa. Mi si presentano due problemi, non so se sono correlati o meno. Avendo il dubbio che possano esserlo, li infilo entrambi in questo stesso post.

Visto che ho il sospetto che si tratti di problemi circa la gestione dell'hardware, intanto ve lo elenco: Intel Core i7 860, Mobo ECS P55H-A, due drive Western Digital 2TB ed un disco SSD della OCZ.

Sempre per la cronaca, ecco un "emerge --info" e i punti salienti del mio make.conf:

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34.5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34.5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_860_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 26 Sep 2010 17:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it en"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.fi.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="4vl X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp gpm gtk hal iconv icq ipv6 java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pdflibs perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis wxwindows x264 xcb xml xmms xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard joystick evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mmx sse sse2"

```

PROBLEMA #1

Ogni tanto, soprattutto quando emerge lavora (per ora ho solo la consolle, non è che possa far girare granché altro  :Smile:  ). E' già successo due volte, e il kernel l'ultima volta non si è schiantato quindi vi posso incollare il dmesg completo. Non so dirvi se la prima volta l'errore fosse lo stesso perché il sistema era in freeze e non potevo leggere oltre lo stato dei registri.

Segue il dmesg completo. In fondo i dettagli dell'errore. Ritengo che anche tutte le riconnessioni del mouse siano sospette, visto che io il non l'ho toccato (girava gpm ma non credo c'entri nulla).

```

:1f.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xfbdf2000-0xfbdf20ff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x0400-0x041f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xd4000000-0xd7ffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24: [io  0xcc00-0xcc7f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xf7f80000-0xf7ffffff pref]

pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0xf7f7c000-0xf7f7ffff]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf7f00000-0xf9ffffff]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 24: [mem 0xfbefe000-0xfbefffff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 10: [io  0xdc00-0xdc07]

pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 14: [io  0xd880-0xd883]

pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 18: [io  0xd800-0xd807]

pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 1c: [io  0xd480-0xd483]

pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 20: [io  0xd400-0xd40f]

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfbe00000-0xfbefffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xe800-0xe8ff]

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xf6ffb000-0xf6ffbfff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0xf6ffc000-0xf6ffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfbfe0000-0xfbffffff pref]

pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xfbf00000-0xfbffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xf6f00000-0xf6ffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff] (subtractive decode)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR1E._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR20._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR24._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR26._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.22.1.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009dc00 - 000000000009ffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 00000000bf780000 - 00000000bfffffff 

Switching to clocksource tsc

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:01: [mem 0xfc000000-0xfcffffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfe000000-0xfebfffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

system 00:08: [io  0x0a00-0x0a0f] has been reserved

system 00:08: [io  0x0a10-0x0a1f] has been reserved

system 00:08: [io  0x0a20-0x0a2f] has been reserved

system 00:08: [io  0x0a30-0x0a3f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0xffc00000-0xffefffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

system 00:0e: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0f: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0f: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] has been reserved

system 00:0f: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0f: [mem 0x00100000-0xbfffffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0f: [mem 0xfed90000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xc0000000-0xc01fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xc0200000-0xc03fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.4: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xc0400000-0xc05fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf7f00000-0xf9ffffff]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xc01fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0200000-0xc03fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfbe00000-0xfbefffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xc0400000-0xc05fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xfbf00000-0xfbffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xf6f00000-0xf6ffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: enabling device (0104 -> 0107)

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

pci 0000:00:1c.6: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf7f00000-0xf9ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd4000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xc0000000-0xc01fffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xc0200000-0xc03fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xfbe00000-0xfbefffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xc0400000-0xc05fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xfbf00000-0xfbffffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xf6f00000-0xf6ffffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 8 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880001bda000 - ffff880005bda000

software IO TLB at phys 0x1bda000 - 0x5bda000

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

msgmni has been set to 7911

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

pcieport 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.6: setting latency timer to 64

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

jmicron 0000:03:00.1: IDE controller (0x197b:0x2361 rev 0x02)

JMicron IDE 0000:03:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

jmicron 0000:03:00.1: 100% native mode on irq 17

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd400-0xd407

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd408-0xd40f

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide0 at 0xdc00-0xdc07,0xd882 on irq 17

ide1 at 0xd800-0xd807,0xd482 on irq 17

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pio slum part ems sxs apst 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbdf4000 port 0xfbdf4100 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 19

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 irq 19, connection status changed

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbdf4000 port 0xfbdf4300 irq 19

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbdf4000 port 0xfbdf4380 irq 19

ahci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ahci 0000:03:00.0: JMB361 has only one port, port_map 0x3 -> 0x1

ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pmp pio 

ahci 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi6 : ahci

scsi7 : ahci

ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfbefe000 port 0xfbefe100 irq 16

ata8: DUMMY

jme: JMicron JMC2XX ethernet driver version 1.0.6

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

r8169 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

r8169 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

r8169 0000:04:00.0: no MSI. Back to INTx.

r8169 0000:04:00.0: eth0: RTL8168d/8111d at 0xffffc9000067c000, 00:25:11:c1:cd:88, XID 081000c0 IRQ 18

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xfbdfc000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.34.5 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xfbdf6000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.34.5 ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

hda_codec: ALC1200: BIOS auto-probing.

HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

hda_intel: Disable MSI for Nvidia chipset

HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD20EARS-00J2GB0, 80.00A80, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 3907029168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD20EARS-00J 80.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.81 TiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda:

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input3

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xfbdf8000 irq 22

  #1: HDA NVidia at 0xf7f7c000 irq 17

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-8: OCZ VERTEX-LE, 1.11, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      OCZ VERTEX-LE    1.11 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 195371568 512-byte logical blocks: (100 GB/93.1 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-8: WDC WD20EARS-00J2GB0, 80.00A80, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 3907029168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD20EARS-00J 80.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.81 TiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 < sdc5 sdc6 sdc7 sdc8 >

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50, TN02, max UDMA/100

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50  TN02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

EXT3-fs (sdb3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

EXT2-fs (sdb3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

EXT4-fs (sdb3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:19.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 620k freed

Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8192k

Freeing unused kernel memory: 1356k freed

Freeing unused kernel memory: 536k freed

udev: starting version 151

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b

EXT4-fs (sdc5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

EXT4-fs (sdc7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

EXT4-fs (sdc8): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

Adding 2104476k swap on /dev/sdc6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2104476k 

r8169 0000:04:00.0: eth0: link up

r8169 0000:04:00.0: eth0: link up

usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input4

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.0002: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input5

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.0003: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input6

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.0004: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, address 6

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input7

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.0005: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, address 7

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input8

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.0006: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, address 8

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input9

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.0007: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, address 9

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input10

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.0008: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, address 10

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input11

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.0009: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, address 11

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input12

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.000A: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, address 12

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input13

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.000B: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, address 13

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input14

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.000C: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, address 14

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 15

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input15

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.000D: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, address 15

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input16

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.000E: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, address 16

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input17

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.000F: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, address 17

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 18

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input18

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.0010: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

emerge[16826]: segfault at 7fb15fa33a38 ip 00007fb15fa33a38 sp 00007fffff4e2458 error 4 in libncursesw.so.5.7[7fb1aa528000+58000]

usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, address 18

usb 1-1.6: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 19

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: PIXART

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input19

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.0011: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 0000000000001550

IP: [<ffffffff81088fb9>] __dec_zone_state+0x9/0x70

PGD 11812f067 PUD 13d6a1067 PMD 0 

Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP 

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/uevent

CPU 4 

Modules linked in: ipv6 rtc

Pid: 32300, comm: sh Not tainted 2.6.34.5 #3 P55H-A/P55H-A

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81088fb9>]  [<ffffffff81088fb9>] __dec_zone_state+0x9/0x70

RSP: 0018:ffff8801186d7d80  EFLAGS: 00010206

RAX: 000000000000000e RBX: 00002baa870de000 RCX: 00003ffffffff000

RDX: ffff880001b00000 RSI: 0000000000000007 RDI: 0000000000001500

RBP: 00002baa870e1000 R08: ffffea0003cc7208 R09: 0000000000000000

R10: 00002baa87c7c760 R11: 0000000000000202 R12: 00000000003ff000

R13: ffff8801186556f0 R14: ffff8801186d7e58 R15: ffff88013c9131c0

FS:  00002baa87c80ba0(0000) GS:ffff880001b00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

CR2: 0000000000001550 CR3: 000000011849e000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process sh (pid: 32300, threadinfo ffff8801186d6000, task ffff88013e7e0190)

Stack:

 ffffffff8108d278 0000000000000001 ffffea0003cc7208 00002baa870e1000

<0> ffff880001b0d260 ffffea0003d56298 0000000000000000 ffff88013b7caec0

<0> 00002baa870e0fff 00002baa870e1000 ffff8801185b06b8 ffff88013d67b550

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff8108d278>] ? unmap_vmas+0x5e8/0x9f0

 [<ffffffff8109272b>] ? unmap_region+0xdb/0x190

 [<ffffffff8109394b>] ? do_munmap+0x26b/0x380

 [<ffffffff81093aa8>] ? sys_munmap+0x48/0x70

 [<ffffffff8100242b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Code: 48 8b 3c 25 88 d1 00 00 48 c7 c2 40 f0 00 00 48 89 c6 48 83 c4 08 48 01 d7 e9 d4 2e fc ff 0f 1f 40 00 65 48 8b 14 25 88 d1 00 00 <48> 8b 47 50 89 f6 48 01 c2 0f b6 4c 32 42 83 e9 01 88 4c 32 42 

RIP  [<ffffffff81088fb9>] __dec_zone_state+0x9/0x70

 RSP <ffff8801186d7d80>

CR2: 0000000000001550

---[ end trace fb16362434e6eb25 ]---

```

PROBLEMA #2

Talvolta durante la compilazione con emerge, make fallisce per un segmentation fault indicato semplicemente come "internal compiler error". Non dovrebbe dipendere dai pacchetti, perché se ri-eseguo a volte la compilazione prosegue senza errori, per poi magari fermarsi più in là. Una volta sola non passava proprio un pacchetto, ho ridotto le MAKEOPTS a -j4 anziché -j9 ed è passato, per poi di nuovo fermarsi più avanti (anche se è passato un pochino più tempo prima che si schiantasse di nuovo).

Per ora sto provando con un tristissimo "-j1", vi saprò dire come va a finire con questo tentativo.

Se poteste indirizzarmi alla soluzione di questi problemi ve ne sarei davvero grato, è una pena vedere il pc senza una gentoo come si deve  :Smile: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

Emerge si è appena schiantato di nuovo, ma per un altro paio di errori dal kernel stavolta piuttosto che per un segfault del compilatore. Questa volta ho usato il kernel prodotto con genkernel, ma è successo di nuovo. Allego soltanto il dettaglio di dmesg con questi nuovi errori:

```

BUG: Bad page state in process ebuild.sh  pfn:12a545

page:ffffea0004142718 count:0 mapcount:-553648128 mapping:(null) index:0x7f0b04251

page flags: 0x8000000000000000()

Pid: 14643, comm: ebuild.sh Not tainted 2.6.34.5 #1

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff8105f903>] ? bad_page+0xd0/0xdf

 [<ffffffff81060cda>] ? get_page_from_freelist+0x342/0x47b

 [<ffffffff81060d54>] ? get_page_from_freelist+0x3bc/0x47b

 [<ffffffff81060d54>] ? get_page_from_freelist+0x3bc/0x47b

 [<ffffffff81060fd3>] ? __alloc_pages_nodemask+0xed/0x57a

 [<ffffffff81060fd3>] ? __alloc_pages_nodemask+0xed/0x57a

 [<ffffffff8105c3ef>] ? find_get_page+0x1e/0x8b

 [<ffffffff8105cb0f>] ? filemap_fault+0x58/0x30a

 [<ffffffff8106d424>] ? do_wp_page+0x350/0x6c8

 [<ffffffff8106ef4d>] ? handle_mm_fault+0x79d/0x7f0

 [<ffffffff8101ae8c>] ? do_page_fault+0x2b7/0x2d9

 [<ffffffff813943df>] ? page_fault+0x1f/0x30

 [<ffffffff81036588>] ? do_sigaction+0x76/0x15f

 [<ffffffff810361df>] ? sigprocmask+0x9f/0xc2

 [<ffffffff813943df>] ? page_fault+0x1f/0x30

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

...

BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 0000000000001550

IP: [<ffffffff81088fb9>] __dec_zone_state+0x9/0x70

PGD 11812f067 PUD 13d6a1067 PMD 0 

Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP 

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/uevent

CPU 4 

Modules linked in: ipv6 rtc

Pid: 32300, comm: sh Not tainted 2.6.34.5 #3 P55H-A/P55H-A

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81088fb9>]  [<ffffffff81088fb9>] __dec_zone_state+0x9/0x70

RSP: 0018:ffff8801186d7d80  EFLAGS: 00010206

RAX: 000000000000000e RBX: 00002baa870de000 RCX: 00003ffffffff000

RDX: ffff880001b00000 RSI: 0000000000000007 RDI: 0000000000001500

RBP: 00002baa870e1000 R08: ffffea0003cc7208 R09: 0000000000000000

R10: 00002baa87c7c760 R11: 0000000000000202 R12: 00000000003ff000

R13: ffff8801186556f0 R14: ffff8801186d7e58 R15: ffff88013c9131c0

FS:  00002baa87c80ba0(0000) GS:ffff880001b00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

CR2: 0000000000001550 CR3: 000000011849e000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process sh (pid: 32300, threadinfo ffff8801186d6000, task ffff88013e7e0190)

Stack:

 ffffffff8108d278 0000000000000001 ffffea0003cc7208 00002baa870e1000

<0> ffff880001b0d260 ffffea0003d56298 0000000000000000 ffff88013b7caec0

<0> 00002baa870e0fff 00002baa870e1000 ffff8801185b06b8 ffff88013d67b550

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff8108d278>] ? unmap_vmas+0x5e8/0x9f0

 [<ffffffff8109272b>] ? unmap_region+0xdb/0x190

 [<ffffffff8109394b>] ? do_munmap+0x26b/0x380

 [<ffffffff81093aa8>] ? sys_munmap+0x48/0x70

 [<ffffffff8100242b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Code: 48 8b 3c 25 88 d1 00 00 48 c7 c2 40 f0 00 00 48 89 c6 48 83 c4 08 48 01 d7 e9 d4 2e fc ff 0f 1f 40 00 65 48 8b 14 25 88 d1 00 00 <48> 8b 47 50 89 f6 48 01 c2 0f b6 4c 32 42 83 e9 01 88 4c 32 42 

RIP  [<ffffffff81088fb9>] __dec_zone_state+0x9/0x70

 RSP <ffff8801186d7d80>

CR2: 0000000000001550

---[ end trace fb16362434e6eb25 ]---

```

PS: il kernel è un vanilla 2.6.34.5. La configurazione manuale del kernel del primo post è la seguente:

```

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EARLY_RES=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_SLOW_WORK=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_300=y

CONFIG_HZ=300

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER=m

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=m

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_BLK=m

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_CB710_CORE=m

CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG_ASSUMPTIONS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_XFER_MODE=y

CONFIG_IDE_TIMINGS=y

CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD=m

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATAPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_DPRINT_SENSE=1

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y

CONFIG_JME=y

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC95XX=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=m

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

CONFIG_USB_KC2190=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_WAN=y

CONFIG_LANMEDIA=m

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH=m

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=m

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=m

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=m

CONFIG_PCI200SYN=m

CONFIG_WANXL=m

CONFIG_PC300TOO=m

CONFIG_FARSYNC=m

CONFIG_DSCC4=m

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCISYNC=y

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCI_RST=y

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

CONFIG_SBNI=m

CONFIG_SBNI_MULTILINE=y

CONFIG_VIRTIO_NET=m

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974=m

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_NOZOMI=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_STRING=y

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=m

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X=y

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00=m

CONFIG_HWMON=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=m

CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_SDIOHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ_INPUT=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=m

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=m

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=m

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=m

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=m

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=m

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=m

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=m

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=m

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=m

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=m

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=m

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=m

CONFIG_HID_SONY=m

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=m

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=m

CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

CONFIG_MMC=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_SDIO_UART=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

CONFIG_MMC_CB710=m

CONFIG_MMC_VIA_SDMMC=m

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=m

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_ASYNC_TX_DISABLE_CHANNEL_SWITCH=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=y

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

CONFIG_DCA=y

CONFIG_UIO=m

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=m

CONFIG_DELL_RBU=m

CONFIG_DCDBAS=m

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=m

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_GFS2_FS=m

CONFIG_OCFS2_FS=m

CONFIG_OCFS2_FS_O2CB=m

CONFIG_OCFS2_FS_USERSPACE_CLUSTER=m

CONFIG_OCFS2_FS_STATS=y

CONFIG_OCFS2_DEBUG_MASKLOG=y

CONFIG_BTRFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NILFS2_FS=m

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=m

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=m

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_HFS_FS=y

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=m

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_DLM=m

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_SOFTLOCKUP_PANIC_VALUE=0

CONFIG_DETECT_HUNG_TASK=y

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HUNG_TASK_PANIC_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

CONFIG_ASYNC_TX_DISABLE_PQ_VAL_DMA=y

CONFIG_ASYNC_TX_DISABLE_XOR_VAL_DMA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_VIRTIO=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_RING=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON=m

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_CHECK_SIGNATURE=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

```

----------

## Gr3yFox

Ok, la sorte continua a perseguitarmi per gli acquisti di hardware...

Ringrazio di cuore chiunque sia arrivato a leggere fino qui, ma dopo qualche altro test credo che il colpevole di tutto sia un banco di ram difettoso. Se lo inserisco emerge fallisce subito, ma utilizzando al suo posto l'altro (stessa porta della mobo) arriva fino in fondo all'installazione di tipo 45-50 pacchetti occupando fino al 70-80% do ram senza fare grinze.

Ora vedo per l'RMA, semmai che continua anche dopo che ottengo moduli buoni mi faccio risentire  :Smile: 

PS: aspetto di verificare che sia davvero questo il problema prima di marcare il thread come solved.

----------

## ciro64

Stavo giusto pensando di chiederti se avevi fatto un test delle ram...........  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

Hum, l'errore dal kernel non è pi successo usando il banco di ram che sembra buono, però adesso emergendo xorg-server mi è ri-capitato l'internal error segmentation fault di prima, e mi sembra che accada più o meno sempre allo stesso punto...

----------

## Gr3yFox

Uff, non ci sto più capendo niente  :Smile:  Ho provato a far girare memtest86+ 4.10, ha già finito un passo (son 40 minuti che gira) ma non ha trovato neppure un errore. ...forse allora non è colpa della ram?

----------

## Gr3yFox

Che odissea ragazzi... la diagnosi era giusta, solo che testando entrambe le ram assieme memtest evidentemente non aveva girato abbastanza per trovare il problema. Lo ho fatto girare solo con il banco incriminato, e dopo pochi minuti aveva già trovato i primi errori.

Grazie lo stesso, e scusate per il topic chilometrico. Lo avrò anche risolto da solo ma potrebbe aiutare altre persone ad identificare problemi simili come frutto di ram danneggiate.

L'unica cosa che resta fuori è il log del kernel con le continue riconnessioni mouse, ma a quello per ora posso tranquillamente soprassedere.

Buona serata  :Smile: 

----------

